# Videotechnik für Aufnahme und gleichzeitig verzögerte Wiedergabe



## Jan1980 (12. November 2009)

Hallo Communitiy,

ich stehe kurz vor meinem zweiten Staatsexamen im Lehrerberuf und mache eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung von der Videoanalyse im Sportunterricht, speziell im Hochsprung. Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, die Schüler per Videokamera zu filmen und nach 10 sekündiger Verzögerung auf einem Beamer an die Wand zu projezieren. 
Somit haben die Schüler die Möglichkeit, ihren eigenen Sprung innerhalb von einer Minute auf Leinwand zu sehen und somit Fehlerkorrekturen durchzuführen. Nun brauch ich die geeignete Hardware dafür. Welche Funktionen muss eine solche Videokamera haben? So eine Art Time Shifting? Benötige ich einen Laptop als Zwischenspeicher? Beamer ist vorhanden. So eine Anlage sollte automatisch ablaufen, also ohne vor und zurückspulen

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte mit Ideen.

Ganz liebe Grüße Jan Caesar


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

Hmm, keine schlechte Frage..

*Als reine (teure) Hardware* gibt es zB die Geräte von opengear oder ovation, die Delay bis 120 Sekunden schaffen. Da braucht man nur noch die Zeit einzugeben, fertig. 

*Softwaretechnisch* wäre folgender Ansatz funktionsfähig : Man spielt das Material über zB DV ein und lässt es sofort wandeln (realtime-transcoding), zB mit VirtualDub oder noch besser mit dem MediaEncoder von Microsoft. 10 Sekunden nachdem man das Encoding gestartet hat und ein Bild erscheint, klickt man jene Videodatei mit einem Player an. Voraussetzung ist, das Format ist Streamingfähig, wie zB WMV oder MPEG. Ich habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Beispiel für Linux:


> I've done this using linux.
> Mplayer/mencoder, encoding to mpeg.
> Start mencoder recording to file, start mplayer 30 seconds later.
> Plus, you can skip back and forward in the playback file.
> ...


http://www.electronicspoint.com/want-1-minute-video-delay-t22870.html

*Andere -käuflich zu erwerbende- Methode* wäre der Enosoft DV Processor, welcher verschiedenstes Zeuges mit dem Grundmaterial anfangen kann. Über kleine Effekte, Auswertung bis zu Delays..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan1980 (17. November 2009)

Ach du sch***** das klingt kompliziert. Ich möchte einfach nur eine Aufnahme der Schüler machen und 10 Sek verzögert wiedergeben. Hätte einen normalen Laptop oder ein Macbook zur Verfügung. Geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher? Ich verstehe nur die hälfte von dem was du gesagt hast


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

Nein, das ist nicht kompliziert.

1. Wie kommt das Videosignal in den Rechner? DV/Firewire?
2. Du lädst Dir den Mediaencoder von MS runter und installierst es.
3. Du machst die Kamera an (Livebild über DV/Firewireausgang?)
4. Du startest den Mediaencoder und versuchst mit dem Assistenten einen WMV-Livestream vom Firewireeingang zu erstellen.
5. Am Ende wird in quasi-Echtzeit irgendwo eine Datei erstellt.
6. Nachdem Du den Stream gestartet hast, öffnest Du diese Datei mit dem Mediaplayer.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan1980 (17. November 2009)

Das versteh ich soweit. Aber ich will ohne mein Zutun quasie eine Endlosschleife mit Aufnahme und verzögerter Wiedergabe erreichen. So dass die Kinder nacheinander springen können, zum Beamer laufen und dort ihren eigenen Sprung sehen.


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

Das macht das System, wenn Du es erstmal gestartet hast. Der Trick ist doch, dass Du zwischen Encodingstart und Playerstart die von Dir gewünschte Zeit verstreichen lässt, also die Wiedergabe eben 30Sekunden nach Aufnahmestart beginnen lässt. Die Wiedergabe schaltest Du in den Vollbildmodus und wirfst es auf den Beamer. Süßer Vorteil, es sollte sogar möglich sein, nochmal darin zurückzuspulen und sich die Sache merhmals anzuschauen.

Kleines Problem am Rande : es wird eine Datei erstellt, die groß wird, umso länger die Aufnahme läuft. Danach löschen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan1980 (17. November 2009)

Klingt super Danke dir. 
Werde morgen mal das Videogerät in Augenschein nehmen. Glaube das ist ziemlich professionell.

Gruß Jan

Werd mir wohl noch ne externe Platte zulegen für die ganze Sache.


----------

